# What fillet fish to english feed??



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Just wondered what other English people feed as far as white fish fillet go. If I asked in general all the replies would be Smelt but I never see that over here.

I sometimes feed cod/haddock and that is way too flaky. I give him salmon as a treat and thats the sort of strength of fish I want, if that makes sense. With the haddock bits fly off left right and center and its a bugger to clean up after! But the Salmon stays fine and you can just see his semi-circle bite mark, the rest is easily removed if not touched.

The best thing I have found if people want to try it is at Asda. The frozen raw king prawns are my fish's favourite. The only thing that doesn't touch the bottom before being eaten. And with the tougher shell and soft inside you can stuff anything you like in and it gets eaten. like pellets and flakes etc..

Just need variety though. Some sort of fish fillet, preferably one that doesn't mean cutting heads of smelly fish!!


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

im lurking in the background to see what answers you get on this one.

i feed mine prawns, tescos finest for my RBPs!!!
trying to get them onto cichlid pellets aswel though.

tried mackrell but it makes a bit of a mess and leaves a film on the top of the water.
havent tried haddock, will give that a go.
they seem to prefer the prawns to the lancer fish from the lfs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

I wouldn't advise the haddock. My P tends to grab food and rag it about like a dog and its toy. Bits get absolutely everywhere. Small pieces get taken in one but even current in the water makes it flake!!

Tesco's finest must be expensive. Try the raw king prawns you will be able to fit pellets, algae tablets,whatever in them.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

will try the kingprawns. good idea with stuffing the pellets in them too.

cheers.


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

I feed my rb's sandeels ! Basically they are wide spread in uk waters and are def the best all round fishing bait in the uk. The rb's can make a right mess of them but if you cut them into small pieces then its not a problem. I think they are a good food for rb's as its not just the meat the p is getting, its the bones n blood too


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

I can't say I have ever come across those before. But I am willing to try anything and give as big a range as possible. I would like to try whole fishes too for the same reasons you have given. I give him Lancer fish every so often but he hates them. Really not interested.


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

Any good fishing tackle shop will sell them frozen and they will be *alot* cheaper than buying king prawns !


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Are they big? Its hard to tell from the photo. I have never been in a fishing shop so I guess I won't have seen them. I will still stick to the knig prawn too, the more the merrier. Cheers for your suggestion


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

They range alot in size from a few inches to twelve or so ...


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

by strenght of the fish meat, i know what you mean. you don't want it to break apart when your p's attack it right? tilapia is a really good fish fillet to feed your fish. i'm sure they sell that at your local supermarket. if not, give catfish a try. i haven't tried catfish personally, but i hear it works great. but you can't go wrong with king prawn either


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

im pretty sure you can get smelt across the pond...

ive also heard of frozen lance fish... tilapia and catfish shouldnt be a problem


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i asked about smelt a while ago.i think its an american thing. im gonna try cod


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

I reckon cod will be the same as haddock, very flakey. You may have more luck with the other members of the shoal cleaning up. But tiny bits do tend to get everywhere.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

I feed mine Raw King Prawns from Tesco and they love them 2. Also Lance fish goes done well brought frozen from my LFS. Not tried it but how about whitebait, thats small and should be ok. Think I might try to get hold of some.


----------



## Gilderoy (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi All,

I live in England too, Durham to be exact! If you go to the place you got your fish from and simply ask for a bag of "White Bait" (which is what it says on the bag) and you'll get sprats!!! As the others say any sea angling shop will sell sprats too as they are commonly used for fishing but they tend to be bigger, about 7" in length. Most normal fishing tackle shops will sell dead sea fish as people use them for pike fishing. One thing that I find hard to get over here are cheap prawns? They only seem to sell they for human consumption and they tend to be a bit steep in price!

If you're finding it hard to get then i'll give you the number of my pet shop and i'm sure he'll send you some or I can buy it and send it down so they don't do you on postage.









White bait is the key for you though as that's what you need.

Hope this helps!

Cheers


----------



## Gilderoy (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi again!

Just posting a web page so you can see what the whitebait looks like!

It seems people like them fried!!!!!????? Not for me thanks!!

Also if you go to the fishing shop I guess that any fresh water fish found here in the uk would be good, such as Roach, Trout, etc etc.........

http://www.theukhighstreet.com/Whitebait_PDMartinsSFD19

Thanks again


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

LOON said:


> I feed mine Raw King Prawns from Tesco and they love them 2. Also Lance fish goes done well brought frozen from my LFS. Not tried it but how about whitebait, thats small and should be ok. Think I might try to get hold of some.
> [snapback]804404[/snapback]​


whitebait is great...i also just fed mine a sardine-fresh not tinned!.i got ot from the fish counter at tesco.they scoffed it big time


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

as gilderoy said white bait my p's luv it i got a big bag and hav had it 2 mounths and theres still alot left








but i was talking to a guy on a fish market not long ago that said smelt is a sesonal thing over here and should hav it in january so ill let you all know on that one but i tried asking at asda/tesco/sainburys and they all just looked at me very blankly.
but white bait shrimp king prawns is mostly what i feed.







but ld like abit moer veriety for them aswell


----------



## Gilderoy (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi,

I asked the guy at the fish market for some smelt and I got the same answer. He did give me some 2" squid for £2, it's an A4 size block about 1" thick and the p's love it! He said that he can get loads of it this time of year! Where do you get your prawns from? They're bloody expensive!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

The raw king prawns at Asda were sold fresh and frozen. They were only a couple of quid for a packet, they last quite a long time. They are pretty large so I only have to use about a quarter of one per feeding. I usually stick a couple of food sticks in them too to bulk them up nutritionally!


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

...on the menu in my house for P's is trout, squid - which is a fav. prawns, muscles - now and again! and I've evan paid a packet for a nice steak of sword fish, and they love it, its like rubbery and so dosen't break up.......

interesting read this!

oh yeh and not forgetting the old lance fish from lfs which has and is know by several diff names.

D!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

Does the trout not leave an oily slick on the water surface?? I always though it would. I was thinking about trying Swordfish, only as a treat sort of a thing. I know it something that is not ideal for them but it should still be better than meat surely.

Is this whitebait just lance fish then? they certainly look the same!


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

i used rainbow trout once and never again it made my water well greasy!! but they did like it. i just got some sprats so well see how that goes tonite.


----------



## mypiranhas (Dec 28, 2004)

My piranhas really love fresh perch from Lake Victoria in Africa. They cannot get enough of the stuff; they also enjoy tilapia, halibut and turbot. But they freak over the fresh perch. They pick the bottom clean if some gets that far. I also notice that they have a strong preference for fresh over frozen no matter what it is. although they will eat anything including bottom feeder tablets and even algae tablets when I can't find the good stuff. also I do daily 7% water changes with aged(24hr) water and I notice it really seems to spark their appetite about 30 minutes after I'm done. perch also very clean leaves very little residue


----------

